# Medicare fee"s



## aprilroc (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anybody know where to find the Medicare Fee schedules for ASC'S?

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Jun 16, 2009)

http://ascassociation.org/medicare/ 

look at the right hand column


----------



## aprilroc (Jun 16, 2009)

SO there is no way around getting a fee schedule without paying the fee?


----------



## elenax (Jun 17, 2009)

You can also go to: 

http://medicare.fcso.com/Fee_lookup/

I also have a ASC2009.PDF file but I need your personal email address in order to send it to you if you are interested.


----------



## GLORIAR (Jun 17, 2009)

*ASC Medicare fee schedule*

For ASC fee schedule check out Medicare website:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ASCPayment/
Hopefully this will help, we use this alot.
Gloria


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 17, 2009)

April~

I noticed you're in GA.  Maybe this link will help?

http://www.gsasc.org/general_hc_news.htm


----------



## mbort (Jun 17, 2009)

its free on the site I provided above as well.


----------

